# New ZEISS SLR Lens Family for ZE and ZF.2 Mounts



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

```
In a very well kept secret, ZEISS has announced a new DSLR lens lineup series called Milvus</p>
<p><em>Six new focal lengths: manual focus lenses optimized for high-resolution cameras</em></p>
<p><strong>OBERKOCHEN/Germany, 10/09/2015.

</strong>The new ZEISS Milvus SLR lens family contains six focal lengths with ZE or ZF.2 mounts for DSLR cameras from Canon and Nikon1. The ZEISS Milvus lens family with precise manual focus offers high and consistent image performance across all focal lengths. The new lenses are the ZEISS answer to the current trend toward sensors with increasingly high resolution which, in turn, require higher and higher image quality. They are therefore ideal for current DSLR cameras and also for mirrorless system cameras of the Sony α7 series via an adapter solution and offer the customer excellent value for the money for professional applications. An equally important benefit: their high contrast rendition and low level of stray light ensure that the lenses meet the latest video standards such as HDR (High Dynamic Range) and resolutions of 6K and more. For the user, they open up the field of professional video and cine applications. The ZEISS Milvus lenses will be delivered to dealers in October 2015.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Diversity of focal lengths for wide spectrum of applications

</strong>With its diversity of focal lengths, the ZEISS Milvus lens family covers many of the photographer’s important fields of application where the benefits of manual focus lenses can be optimally utilized. “We want to provide users with the freedom to use the focus position as an artistic tool because it is one of the most important creative possibilities available to photographers,” Christophe Casenave, Product Manager for ZEISS Camera Lenses, emphasizes. The ZEISS Milvus lenses are therefore targeted at all owners of a high-resolution DSLR camera, offering them considerable added value. They are also suitable for photographers who have specialized in applications which the six focal lengths optimally support, e.g. portrait, landscape and macro photography.</p>
<p>The ZEISS Milvus lens family will initially consist of the following six focal lengths: ZEISS Milvus 2.8/21, ZEISS Milvus 2/35, ZEISS Milvus 1.4/50, ZEISS Milvus 1.4/85 as well as the two macro lenses ZEISS Milvus 2/50M and ZEISS Milvus 2/100M. Further focal lengths will be added to the ZEISS Milvus lens family over the next few years. “With this diversity of extremely high-quality SLR lenses, we are underscoring that, with our Milvus lenses, we can supply the right focal length for almost any application or personal preference,” Casenave says.</p>
<p><strong>Modern product design

</strong>The ZEISS Milvus lenses continue the award-winning ZEISS product design already featured in the ZEISS Otus lenses. The advanced design ensures excellent image performance and outstanding ergonomic convenience. The easy-grip focus ring enables precise manual focusing for highly precise photography. The robust all-metal barrel of the ZEISS Milvus lenses guarantees many years of reliable use. They are protected against dust and spray water. The robust metal lens shade is an integral part of the overall product design and is a standard feature of all ZEISS Milvus lenses on delivery.</p>
<p><strong>Fully compatible with DSLR cameras

</strong>The ZEISS Milvus lenses support all important operating modes of DSLR cameras (e.g. aperture priority, shutter priority and program modes, as well as manual time and exposure settings) The ZEISS Milvus lenses feature an interface that transmits the lens data to the camera (e.g. focal length, set aperture etc.). This information is saved to the photo’s EXIF data.</p>
<p><strong>Features for demanding users

</strong>“The excellent image performance of the ZEISS Milvus lenses, also in difficult light conditions, is sharply focused on the requirements of current and future high-performance digital cameras,” says Casenave. The lenses offer a harmonious bokeh and excellent reflection reduction thanks to T*® anti-reflective coating from ZEISS. The further optimization of the lens coating reduces ghosting, flare and shading effects in critical light situations. All ZEISS Milvus lenses have a Floating Elements Design which compensates for aberrations at different distance settings. This is achieved by varying the axial distance between individual lens elements or groups. The adjustment of the distance between elements is coupled to the distance setting so that this always results in the right correction.</p>
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/LlVcXAYIM28" width="728" height="409" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p><strong>ZEISS Milvus lenses for video

</strong>The new ZEISS Milvus lenses enable high-quality film recordings with soft and cinematic bokeh. “With their extremely high contrast rendition, the lenses meet the latest 6K video standards and display uniform color characteristics,” Casenave continues. All six ZEISS Milvus lenses have an exceptionally long rotation angles of the focus ring for precise focusing. The practical, rubber-covered focus ring features outstanding grip properties for optimal focusing. The ‘de-click’ function in the ZF.2 mount lenses allows filmmakers to adjust the aperture freely and smoothly, enabling professional results even in changing light conditions.</p>
<p><strong>ZEISS Milvus 1.4/50

</strong>The newly designed ZEISS Milvus 1.4/50 lens has ten elements in eight groups. The new 50 mm lens features one aspherical optical surface and four elements made of special glass materials, and uses the ZEISS Distagon optical design. This makes it the second standard lens after the ZEISS Otus 1.4/55 to incorporate this high-performance optical design. The advanced ZEISS Distagon optical design enables very good image performance across the entire image field, even at full aperture, despite the high speed. The ZEISS Milvus 1.4/50 on a full-frame camera corresponds to the perspective of the human eye and can therefore be used for many different purposes.</p>
<p><strong>ZEISS Milvus 1.4/85

</strong>The newly designed ZEISS Milvus 1.4/85 short tele lens has eleven elements in nine groups and features the ZEISS Planar optical design. The ZEISS Milvus 1.4/85 is suitable, above all, for portrait photography. This lens is an absolute must for compositions where the main subject is to be isolated and emphasized against a beautiful bokeh background. The purely spherical optical design generates a harmonious bokeh, and the use of special glass materials ensures extremely low chromatic aberration.</p>
<p><strong>Availability

</strong>Advance orders can now be placed for the ZEISS Milvus lenses. Global delivery to dealers will commence in October 2015.</p>
<p>All of the new lenses are available for preorder at B&H Photo & Adorama.</p>
<ul>
<li>Zeiss Milvus 21mm f/2.8 ZE: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185201-REG/zeiss_2096_549_milvus_2_8_21_ze_lens.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI2128MZE.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></li>
<li>Zeiss Milvus 35mm f/2 ZE: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185202-REG/zeiss_2096_555_milvus_2_35_ze_lens.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI352MZE.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></li>
<li>Zeiss Milvus 50mm f/1.4 ZE: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185204-REG/zeiss_2096_557_milvus_1_4_50_ze_lens.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI5014MZE.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></li>
<li>Zeiss Milvus 50mm f/2 ZE: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185206-REG/zeiss_2096_559_milvus_2_50m_ze_lens.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI5014MZE.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></li>
<li>Zeiss Milvus 85mm f/1.4 ZE: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185205-REG/zeiss_2096_561_milvus_1_4_85_ze_lens.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI8514MZE.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></li>
<li>Zeiss Milvus 100mm f/2 ZE: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1185207-REG/zeiss_2096_563_milvus_2_100m_ze_lens.html/BI/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ZI1002MZE.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></li>
</ul>
```


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

Why no AF.

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



wockawocka said:


> Why no AF.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.



I completely agree.......


----------



## sama (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

50 f2 is slightly more expensive than 50 f1.4 (B&H) 

F2 comes with Planar Optical Design/Floating Elements System but not F1.4 ??

Edited : F2 is designed for Macro applications


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



Canon Rumors said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Why no AF.
> ...


We do get _finally_ get weather sealing at least...



sama said:


> 50 f2 is slightly more expensive than 50 f1.4 (B&H)
> 
> F2 comes with Planar Optical Design/Floating Elements System but not F1.4 ??


The f/2 is a "close focus" lens.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

is there a company that can retrofit these things and add AF?


----------



## sdsr (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



wockawocka said:


> Why no AF.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.



Odd, isn't it, given that they've started making AF lenses for Sony e-mount cameras which, since it's much easier to MF on such bodies, need AF less than dslrs do. Given the price of these new lenses the old Contax-Zeiss lenses are looking even more attractive....


----------



## SebastianS (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

With the upcoming new BR Technology from Canon I'm not interested anymore in MF Optics. The Loss of AF doesn't justifys marginal optical advantages for me.


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

maybe Canon don't want to license AF even for a good price, and Zeiss don't want to ruin their reputation.


----------



## FlorentC (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



wockawocka said:


> Why no AF.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.



https://photographylife.com/zeiss-make-autofocus-dslr-lenses


----------



## TeT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

Nice looking lenses...

If Canon actually significantly shrinks the optical gap with Zeiss; the lack of AF should bring Zeiss prices down (?) or seriously cut into sales...(?)


----------



## Viggo (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

So these replace the old distagon and the MP's, but not as good as Otus or what?


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

The 50 1.4 and 85 1.4 look very interesting, but the rest are just older Zeiss lenses in a new housing.


----------



## joejohnbear (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



sdsr said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Why no AF.
> ...



AFAIK, Sony has an exclusive with Zeiss for autofocusing SLR/SLT lenses. Not sure why TOUIT lenses are allowed on Fujifilm, but perhaps those are Fujinon lenses though.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

I'm partial to the new look, but I'm most interested in the two lenses that appear to be retooled optically (the 50mm and 85mm) - as they were the ones that probably needed modernizing the most. 

I don't mind MF lenses, but I'd certainly love to have a quality AF lens with Zeiss optics.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

Sigma must be making money hand over fist to convince Zeiss to start making affordable lenses.

The 50f1.4 and 35f1.4 look like a good deal if they're sharp. We'll have to see how they stack up with Sigma.


----------



## Cali Capture (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

NEXT! So pay more for new design, (they do look nice), yet still no AF and Less than Otis Optics. The trade off of cost and no AF is justified w/ the unparalleled optics on the purchase of an Otis, this line just looks like copies of L lenses lacking AF. BTW Zeiss, all Canon lenses MF, so if anyone's needing to learn the art of MF, there's a button for that! Looks like Canon really has an opportunity to move ahead if the blue gel is as good as they claim in the 35mm. No doubt, these are some exciting times for Photography!


----------



## sdsr (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



Cali Capture said:


> NEXT! So pay more for new design, (they do look nice), yet still no AF and Less than Otis Optics. The trade off of cost and no AF is justified w/ the unparalleled optics on the purchase of an Otis, this line just looks like copies of L lenses lacking AF. BTW Zeiss, all Canon lenses MF, so if anyone's needing to learn the art of MF, there's a button for that! Looks like Canon really has an opportunity to move ahead if the blue gel is as good as they claim in the 35mm. No doubt, these are some exciting times for Photography!



Sure, you can MF with an AF lens, but the MF experience is nowhere near as good on AF lenses as it is with lenses designed for MF - among other things, the focus "throw" is usually too short, and they're often not well damped, both of which make fine adjustments tricky. So I don't think an AF lens would be the best place to start if trying to "learn the art of MF"....


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



sdsr said:


> Sure, you can MF with an AF lens, but the MF experience is nowhere near as good on AF lenses as it is with lenses designed for MF - among other things, the focus "throw" is usually too short, and they're often not well damped, both of which make fine adjustments tricky. So I don't think an AF lens would be the best place to start if trying to "learn the art of MF"....



Exactly my thoughts - and this applies even more when you compare it to the focus-by-wire lenses where the manual focussing is weirdly indirect.


----------



## drs (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*

Zeiss had always a specific characteristic (compared to others, e.g. Leica, or Cooke), and I hope they continued in this series with it. 

I'm sold from the second I read the announcement. Just to be clear, I really enjoy the Art series from Sigma, but manual focus is just something else. I prefer it for most of my work. (Your milage might differ of course, no argument here)

The price seems cheap for a new Zeiss series, even it is not really a spontaneous-buy item ;o)

What strikes me is the 50mm -- again in F/2.0 and F/1.4, which brings back not the best of memories, I hope there is no inheritance. 

It will be nice to see how people use them in tests and reviews, and I hope that "sharpness" is the least of their concerns. Lenses are so much more.


----------



## grainier (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



wockawocka said:


> Why no AF.



My understanding is that Zeiss would only do it if they had full OEM specs, and Canon/Nikon aren't interested in giving those away.


----------



## grainier (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



drs said:


> Lenses are so much more.



This line did not work all that well for 50 ZE.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2015)

The vast majority of photographers, pro and hobbyist, consider MF only to be dead in the water, no sale, no way, now how.

Canon marketing must be giving a huge sigh of relief, maybe tap-dancing, and maybe saying to each other, "See, no worries, no rush."

Bring on that new 50mm 1.2L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> The vast majority of photographers, pro and hobbyist, consider MF only to be dead in the water, no sale, no way, now how.
> 
> Canon marketing must be giving a huge sigh of relief, maybe tap-dancing, and maybe saying to each other, "See, no worries, no rush."
> 
> Bring on that new 50mm 1.2L !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I don't know about that, I do love AF, especially in lenses like the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, however when I use the 50mm f/1.8 II I switch to MF a lot, and I wish it has the same MF qualities like the Rokinon 14mm f/2.8, as a hobbyist with little budget, I don't have many lenses, and so I can't afford to have two sets, but I really wish I can, however I find that under 70mm I don't need AF that much, and as a general rule MF primes are ok, zooms need AF as it means your situation is usually either hand-holding or the target is moving, of course big whites are different as their use case requires AF.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 10, 2015)

With the new Tamron 35 f/1.8 and 45 f/1.8 with AF *AND* VC at $599, the MF only Zeiss at these prices seem less than appetizing :'(

http://petapixel.com/2015/09/02/tamron-sp-35mm-and-45mm-f1-8-pro-prime-lenses-with-stabilization/


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 10, 2015)

They need to create a Lens Kit for some of these like they did (at least at B&H) for the Makro Planar lenses. Sell a custom "suitcase" of Zeiss for $6K[USD] include the 21, 35, 50 f1.4, and 85. And you can add the 100mm for another $1.4K[USD]. 

Ah...weather sealing at last! Now, if they can just work on adding AF. These are beautiful looking lenses...the comparisons with Canon's new 35 1.4L II (and soon to be introduced 85 and 50L II's) will be interesting indeed. GAME ON!!!


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 10, 2015)

From what I have seen/read of other Zeiss lens photos/reviews is the 'drawing' quality of Zeiss lenses appear to me to be second-to-none. I can't wait to see how these 'new' lenses perform in this regard. That and their color rendition is superlative... again: GAME ON!!!


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 10, 2015)

FramerMCB said:


> From what I have seen/read of other Zeiss lens photos/reviews is the 'drawing' quality of Zeiss lenses appear to me to be second-to-none. I can't wait to see how these 'new' lenses perform in this regard. That and their color rendition is superlative... again: GAME ON!!!



Aside from the 50 1.4 and the 85 1.4, these are just a rebranding of the already existing Zeiss lenses so I wouldn't expect too much.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, I love my (bought used) 21mm f/2.8 ZE Distagon of the current series, and highly recommend it, and likely its re-housed successor with the funny name. The other implication is that if the old designs are in new housings, just buy used!


----------



## Freddy (Sep 10, 2015)

So, are Zeiss giving Canon\Nikon users Milvus AND Otus, or will they drop Otus? After all, I can't imagine anyone buying from both lines as they are both Zeiss and MF. Or maybe I'm wrong. It seems to be a serious statement of intent as they launched six lenses and they normally dribble them out at one per year.


----------



## dcm (Sep 10, 2015)

New line, between the Otus and Classic. Check out pages 28-29 of the Milvus brochure at
http://www.zeiss.com/content/dam/Photography/new/pdf/brochures/milvus/milvus_leaflet_en.pdf


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



Blackout said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > Why no AF.
> ...



Very interesting, thanks for posting...


----------



## nvsravank (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



sdsr said:


> Cali Capture said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT! So pay more for new design, (they do look nice), yet still no AF and Less than Otis Optics. The trade off of cost and no AF is justified w/ the unparalleled optics on the purchase of an Otis, this line just looks like copies of L lenses lacking AF. BTW Zeiss, all Canon lenses MF, so if anyone's needing to learn the art of MF, there's a button for that! Looks like Canon really has an opportunity to move ahead if the blue gel is as good as they claim in the 35mm. No doubt, these are some exciting times for Photography!
> ...



Try the MF on the 85 L. It is a long throw and extremely well done albeit focus by wire.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2015)

meywd said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > The vast majority of photographers, pro and hobbyist, consider MF only to be dead in the water, no sale, no way, now how.
> ...



Ok, maybe I should say vast majority of photographers *OVER A CERTAIN AGE* won't consider buying a lens without AF. Ahem.


----------



## meywd (Sep 10, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



lol


----------



## distant.star (Sep 10, 2015)

.
Milvus, in case anyone cares...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milvus


----------



## RGF (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



wockawocka said:


> Why no AF.
> 
> Sweet Jesus.



Jesus does not AF, he has god do it and everything is in focus, all the time ;D


----------



## RGF (Sep 11, 2015)

Like to see 2.8 / 14-16 added to the line. Especially if they can hold cost below $2000.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 11, 2015)

Me: No AF, no buy, no interest. At all.

And yes, i am old enough to have lived through some of the pre-AF times. Ever since i really dislike MF. Bought the first Minolta AF SLR as soon as it was available and have not twisted any focus ring ever since. Actually I would prefer pure AF-lenses. No focus ring and mf gear whatsoever. AF only. Simpler, more compact, less costly. And all the money to go into glass and optical performance rather than into metal/rubber/mechanical bits.


----------



## applecider (Sep 11, 2015)

dcm said:


> New line, between the Otus and Classic. Check out pages 28-29 of the Milvus brochure at
> http://www.zeiss.com/content/dam/Photography/new/pdf/brochures/milvus/milvus_leaflet_en.pdf



Yes and here's the rub... There are three otus lenses pictured 85,55 and a slightly shorter than 55 lens so is there a shorter known otus?


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 11, 2015)

Otus 55/1.4 ~$4K, Milvus 50/1.4 $1.2K. That tells me pretty much everything I need to know. The rest is re-housed classic lenses. Waiting for the new true Otus lens.

I wonder whether they are going to replace all classic ZE lenses with the new Milvus look. Omissions in the new line-up include the 35/1.4, the 25/2 and the fairly new 15. I wonder whether the F-Distagon 16 is going to come back from C/Y days.

Re weather sealing, I've used C/Y and ZE lenses for the past decade and a half, mostly outdoors, including marine field work. Never had to send in anything. Zeiss is a master at the understatement.


----------



## SloPhoto (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes - but did they reengineer the lens cap?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 11, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Me: No AF, no buy, no interest. At all.
> 
> And yes, i am old enough to have lived through some of the pre-AF times. Ever since i really dislike MF. Bought the first Minolta AF SLR as soon as it was available and have not twisted any focus ring ever since. Actually I would prefer pure AF-lenses. No focus ring and mf gear whatsoever. AF only. Simpler, more compact, less costly. And all the money to go into glass and optical performance rather than into metal/rubber/mechanical bits.



I actually agree 100% and I'm not afraid to admit it ;D I use Ai Servo for 97% of my shots, and I sometimes feel the Ai counteracting the MF ring movement when I accidentally turn it. It's in the way!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 11, 2015)

Viggo said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Me: No AF, no buy, no interest. At all.
> ...


I have no problem understanding why people prefer AF. In most cases I do as well. But manual focus primes does something to your photography. And when it is accompanied by the optical performance of Zeiss, it is well worth it. 

I had been waiting for a wide angle Otus for some time, so I'm a little less enthusiastic about this series. Add to that the high expectations created for the new L-series 35/1.4 and other focal lengths that hopefully will follow, it may be that my last manual focus lens is bought.


----------



## Nitroman (Sep 11, 2015)

+1 for No AF ??????!!!

Not even interested in upgrading if no autofocus.

I'm sure the glass is great but use is very limited to slow static subjects with no af. Big flaw in Zeiss product development department. Somebody needs to get the sack ! lol


----------



## dash2k8 (Sep 11, 2015)

More lenses that I can't afford!


----------



## Bernard (Sep 11, 2015)

Why no AF?

Because you need to focus for yourself if you want to take your photography to the next level. Even if your camera can find something to focus on in your frame, it's almost never the exact thing that you want. My camera doesn't know which person I want to focus on, or whether the eyelash or iris should be sharpest. Focusing an AF lens manually is a pain: backlash, lack of accuracy, inconsistent feel, many AF lenses don't even have an infinity stop.

Re: 99% of photographers don't want this... That's the whole point! The people who feel the need for high quality manual focus lenses are willing to pay extra. The rest are happy with AF lenses. Zeiss is selling to a small niche, and that's a good thing.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernard said:


> Why no AF?
> Because you need to focus for yourself if you want to take your photography to the next level. Even if your camera can find something to focus on in your frame, it's almost never the exact thing that you want.



Well, all my AF cameras and AF lenses focus exactly on the very spot where I want them to. My photography is taken to the next level, if a higher percentage of my shots are in focus thanks to newer AF-features and tools like face and eye recognition. 99% of all images of people taken will be perfectly focused, if a capable AF-system focuses by default on the human eye closest to the front lens. for the remaining shots user may select AF point him-/herself.

The "problem" of "focus on eyelash or iris" also does not require manually twisting rubber rings on lenses ... just point the desired AF-point at the desired spot. 

Rather than manual focus lenses I would like to get an (improved version of) Canon's Eye Control-Focus (ECF) ... so the active AF-field is automatically moved to the point I am looking at through the viewfinder - or on an EVF. That would be even more useful and intuitive than AF point selection on a touchscreen.


----------



## Bernard (Sep 11, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> The "problem" of "focus on eyelash or iris" also does not require manually twisting rubber rings on lenses ... just point the desired AF-point at the desired spot.



So the solution is more complex than the problem (twist the focus until what you want is sharp).

Now I'm supposed to fiddle with the focus points, get a focus lock, recompose, and hope that I or my model did not move too much. On top of that, the eyelashes and iris are close together, the camera doesn't know which is which.

As far as I am concerned, it's substantially easier and less distracting to set the focus myself. That way I can concentrate on my work rather than being a button pusher who's always looking for a highlighted red square in the viewfinder.

Obviously, your own experiences, expectations, and requirements may differ. No problem, we don't all need to be the same, and you can't honestly complain that there aren't enough autofocus lenses available for you to use.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 11, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> The "problem" of "focus on eyelash or iris" also does not require manually twisting rubber rings on lenses ... just point the desired AF-point at the desired spot.



That works fine if the indicated AF points actually line up very closely with the AF sensor points, they rarely do.


----------



## Good24 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



sdsr said:


> Cali Capture said:
> 
> 
> > NEXT! So pay more for new design, (they do look nice), yet still no AF and Less than Otis Optics. The trade off of cost and no AF is justified w/ the unparalleled optics on the purchase of an Otis, this line just looks like copies of L lenses lacking AF. BTW Zeiss, all Canon lenses MF, so if anyone's needing to learn the art of MF, there's a button for that! Looks like Canon really has an opportunity to move ahead if the blue gel is as good as they claim in the 35mm. No doubt, these are some exciting times for Photography!
> ...



Agreed - and would add that I hate how my AF lenses do not have a hard stop at infinity when manually focusing. You just keep turning it forever. (e.g. my 50L). With focus confirmation I find that MF lenses are very easy to use, and very nice to use. I'd be interesting in taking the new Zeiss 50mm 1.4 for a spin some day.


----------



## grainier (Sep 11, 2015)

Bernard said:


> Why no AF? Because you need to focus for yourself if you want to take your photography to the next level.



Really? I've always thought it was the wet plates.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



drs said:


> Zeiss had always a specific characteristic (compared to others, e.g. Leica, or Cooke), and I hope they continued in this series with it.
> 
> I'm sold from the second I read the announcement. Just to be clear, I really enjoy the Art series from Sigma, but manual focus is just something else. I prefer it for most of my work. (Your milage might differ of course, no argument here)
> 
> ...



drs, please elaborate on 'not the best of memories' - what was it you do not like about the 50mm f/2.0? I am intrigued by this lens for close-ups, and Photozone and Lenstip gave it positive reviews, except for coma.

Thanks,
John


----------



## sdsr (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



nvsravank said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, you can MF with an AF lens, but the MF experience is nowhere near as good on AF lenses as it is with lenses designed for MF - among other things, the focus "throw" is usually too short, and they're often not well damped, both of which make fine adjustments tricky. So I don't think an AF lens would be the best place to start if trying to "learn the art of MF"....
> ...



Well, I did say "usually".... Maybe I will try it some time, but for now I'm enjoying my FD 85L, which cost far less, is smaller and considerably lighter, and a delight to focus manually (not, of course, that I have a choice!).

By the way, if anyone wants to take an early peek and doesn't mind the fact that a Sony a7rII was involved, take a look here:

http://www.mirrorlessons.com/2015/09/11/zeiss-milvus-sony-a7r-ii/

I guess names don't matter much, but am I alone in being reminded by "Milvus" of a certain Seinfeld episode?


----------



## deleteme (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



Good24 said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > Cali Capture said:
> ...



For me manual focus died with the advent of today's "modern" viewfinders that favor brightness over the ability to see focus. 

Focus confirmation is nice but isn't really manual focus. Rather it is analogous to manually setting the exposure to what the meter says instead of letting the camera set it for you. Both results are the same just one lets you think you are doing work.


----------



## sdsr (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



Normalnorm said:


> For me manual focus died with the advent of today's "modern" viewfinders that favor brightness over the ability to see focus.
> 
> Focus confirmation is nice but isn't really manual focus. Rather it is analogous to manually setting the exposure to what the meter says instead of letting the camera set it for you. Both results are the same just one lets you think you are doing work.



That's where mirrorless cameras with EVFs come in; MF is enjoyable again and perhaps easier than before.

Anyway, here's a first-look review of the new Zeiss 85mm:

http://www.dearsusan.net/2015/09/13/402-zeiss-milvus-1-485-brief-review/


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: Zeiss Announce Milvus Lens Lineup*



sdsr said:


> Normalnorm said:
> 
> 
> > For me manual focus died with the advent of today's "modern" viewfinders that favor brightness over the ability to see focus.
> ...



His description of the tightness of the focus ring reminds me of my experience with the Makro-Planar 2/50mm. Otherwise a brilliant lens.


----------

